# January 22 Haiti Telethon to Pre-empt all Regular TV Shows



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I know there are a number of TV shows I watch or TiVo on Fridays. It appears that they are all going to be pre-empted next Friday by George Clooney's "Hope for Haiti Telethon.":

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/01/15/hope-for-haiti-telethon-t_n_424979.html

This includes the finale of Dollhouse and the return of Smallville:

http://scifiwire.com/2010/01/news-briefs-dollhouse-fin.php

Hopefully, this is ample warning for everyone. Most stations are apparently moving their shows one week back.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I doubt if the pilot episode of Caprica will be interrupted.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am waiting for the schedule to be updated -- it has not as of yet.

Has anyone seen a schedule change yet?


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

my guide updated today.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> ...Most stations are apparently moving their shows one week back.


Let's get something straight-

Local stations don't control such things. It'd be up to the_ network _to push a show back a week. A local station would only be able to move a show to an oddball timeslot for a single week, or worse, not show the episode at all.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> I doubt if the pilot episode of Caprica will be interrupted.


Why would SyFy bother with this?.....I don't think they've done telethons before of any kind....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My guide data has updated as well. It's on the major OTA networks plus MTV and the CW (I don't count them as "major"), but I don't see it anywhere else.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

BET also. 

I will be recording the telethon, then I can scroll through the stuff that I don't like.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I might even record it on TWO stations simulataneously.. but I guess the likelihood that they break for commercials at different points is unlikely huh?

(I am thinking of the MTV Live 8 debacle where they talked over lots of songs and cut into things.)


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I was wondering why my guide told me the new Smallville Episode was removed.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I suspect this thing will be more professionally produced than that awful Live 8 thing.


----------

